# Unpredictable engine failure '96 Maxima



## pas1962 (Jul 18, 2007)

Has anyone experienced the following:

Engine could be running for 10 - 20 minutes, whether driving or not the the throttle feels "spongy" and then the engine stops. turn the ignition and the engine starts immediately. 

The car could then be running for hours until this happens again.

FYI, I have replaced the fuel filter in the engine compartment approx. 2500 miles ago.

Thanks


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

No check engine light?

Can you check the MAF and TPS voltages? One of those or bad coilpacks, probably...


----------



## pas1962 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey Brian,

No check engine light. I have not checked the MAF, but will. Please define TPS.

Its odd, when it dies, you can throw it in neutral and it starts right back up. It may continue to run with no issues or it may die again soon after. 
Is there a fuel filter @ the tank? I am thinking that the wife had been running it 1/4 tank or below regularly (She puts maybe 5k per year on the car in the past two years. She drives very local) and that there is crud in the fuel filter. I thinking that this would explain why it will start right back up and continue to run a bit until the filter clogs again. Wrong track? let me know what you think.

Thanks,

Philip


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

TPS = throttle position sensor.

There's no fuel filter at the tank, only the one in the engine compartment. Unless you have a SEVERELY contaminated tank of gas I don't think that is the cause.


----------

